# HS724 Chute



## m1234 (Nov 6, 2013)

I have a new HSS724TC machine. I'm have a bit of an issue with the chute. It seems to make quite a mess when it is set to the low position. Show flies out of the corners and back of the chute deflector. I wouldn't care except that I usually have the chute rotated 90 degrees, so this 'leaking' snow covers the machine, turns to slush on the warm parts and freezes the throttle mechanism once the machine is turned off. After running a few minutes the throttle control works again. I'm thinking it may need adjustment so that the deflector doesn't go quite as low, but I haven't tried out this theory yet. I have looked at the chute and there are definitely openings for the snow to get through, but I haven't compared to others in the showroom so I don't have a sense of what is normal. Does anyone have any thoughts or suggestions? The dealer is a bit far away, so I thought I would check before going down there.


----------



## m1234 (Nov 6, 2013)

Can anybody help?


----------



## gb387 (Oct 27, 2013)

I am fairly new to the snow blower work, that being said I have a Honda HS828TAS and it does the same thing. My father has a Honda HS80 and it to will do the same thing. Not sure I can help other than mine does that too.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

My old Ariens does the same thing. I just use a broom to brush it off when done. I think that is one of the reasons a lot of manufacturers went to a solid hinge up there instead of the bolting the 2 pieces together. It is true that not putting the deflector down so low should fix it. It could be one of the reasons the bigger Hondas and Yamahas use the 2 piece deflector.


----------

